# RIGHT! How Monkeys should be kept.



## woody198900 (Sep 30, 2007)

There is a lot of anomosity towards potential owners of Monkeys (marmosets, squirrel Monkeys and capuchins) who havnt owned before and I just wanted to open a thread, giving people the chance to stress what sort of conditions this socially intelligent should be kept. 

The first point im going to say, just because it boils my blood and I want it to resonate, is people who dress their monkeys up. Its disgusting. Making them wear tiny pink tutu's. THESE are the people owners on here should be cold towards, its an incredibly vulgar practice, and just proves the want for an animal as a living barbie doll sort of thing. Some even give their monkeys ear rings, WHAT IS THIS, its absolutely disgusting, purely a 1 sided relationship between owner and animal. Some sort of demented Selfish satisfaction for an owner.

My belief is all monkeys should be kept in conditions as close as possible to those that they have developed a genetic function for, both mentally and physically. Mental stimulation, with the propensity for mental growth like the monkey would face in the wild. Physically the monkey should be able to stretch its limbs when it so chooses, for muscular growth and maintainance. and of course the diet (should be what all Humans would feed themselves if they had any regard for their physical well-being) should be seeds, fruit, vegetables etc. 
People say 'how could you think of keeping an animal like that in a cage' keeping a monkey in a cage didnt even enter my mind, the monkey would have the full run of it just as I do, with its own bed just like I do too. 
I dont think the monkey should at all be altered in anyway for the benefit for the owner. if an owner chooses to purchase a monkey, then gets bitten, thats the risk of that particular animal. teeth wrenching is another cruel practice. 

To sum up,

These animals are fascinating and rewarding, but they are the most fascinating and the most rewarding when they are being them, not something youve forced them to be. If you want a monkey, then you should hope for it to be exactly that, and how can you expect it to be completely monkey like if your hindering their whole experience of life?!

Poersonally my reasons for wanting a monkey are scientific (no, not testing make up products on them!) purely because their actions are a more primative form of our own, and their minds give us insight into theage old question of 'how did we develop consciousness and rationality' this is why i find them fascinatingm, their patterns, their reactions, their mental GROWTH (from neccessary stimulation as above stressed). 

Thanks for reading

:notworthy::2thumb::notworthy:


----------



## jb92 (Apr 24, 2010)

Very good thread! Iv seen too many marmosets etc being kept in small cages looking incredibly miserable! I agree with everything yoy have said. I believe that there needs to be some sort of liscence for the keeping of primates. These animals can be very rewarding but the time and effort has to be put in to make sure they are looked after. They needs hours of attention etc every day to make sure they get the mental stimulation they need. 
Regards
JB Owens


----------



## KingKong (Aug 2, 2011)

I agree with this. :no1:


----------



## Rhianna.J (Nov 5, 2011)

i totally agree. i think you should be allowed to keep any exotic mammal you want to, aslong as you have the facilities and the means to look after it properly and as naturally as possible, not just shove it in a cage and feed it baby food.


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

Would be great to have practical advice for their care from people who keep them eg
Recommended books that contain decent advice and ones that are not so good (i find it useful to read from both sides). 
Enclosure pics 
What people like/dislike or find challenging about their care 
for those genuinely interested 

(i'm planning to have marmosets or another type of small primate in the distant future)

Also not a fan of dressing pets up unless it for practical reasons eg its raining or pet has no hair. I think this thread could potentially be very useful if it turns out to be less of a rant and more tips and real advice


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Good read....
But would like to add that the first point of stimulation and benefit to the monkey is the company of its own kind....

Nobody can replace that...

It states a monkey in the post???

But agree with your ideas.
They are a very rewarding animal to keep and do take alot of time and effort..
Allot of heartache comes with them which makes the joys more precious.

Even after 20 odd years we still get the same kick...
And why its all we keep.

Used to have various other animals but felt we were spreading thin.

Also feel its good if its not a solo effort.
Allot of my collegues keep and there wifes not really interested.

Fed correct diet etc but they tend to miss quite allot.
Its both mine and my wifes passion...
Equally do whats needed...

But i get the joy of mucking out....:lol2:

Dont think that its anything personal from keepers but i always say here we go again...

I just dont think newbies aprreciate the work thats involved in even only one pair....

Ive been told its only a puny marmoset....

I wouldnt help anybody achieve there dream unless they could prove through time they were genuine...

But most are just trying to full fill a childhood dream .
Or theyve watched too much of friends...

They are quite a complex animal in my opinion....

But thats just my opinion.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

samurai said:


> Would be great to have practical advice for their care from people who keep them eg
> Recommended books that contain decent advice and ones that are not so good (i find it useful to read from both sides).
> Enclosure pics
> What people like/dislike or find challenging about their care
> ...


Good to read from you again.
Not spoke in ages...

Always good to have forums for advice.

People do things in different ways.

There are many out there that have been educated by the wrong people.
Infact id say more keep with no veiw to change.
Because its how they seen it done.

Took us six yrs or so to break into the primate circle.
Made mistakes the same as any others..

The thing that done it for us was that we kept troops and didnt sell on at every opertunity....
We do it our way..

Find with forums you get the same thing all the time..
YOU THINK YOU KNOW IT ALL.
IF IT AINT YOUR WAY ITS WRONG...

But i have found that genuine people who are really interested in keeping.
Are really easy to spot....

Its the sole reason that most keepers keep themselves to themselves...
they do there own thing and have done for years.
So when its working fine,,why would they wont new people involved...

They just wont take the risk of rocking the boat.

Why when im asked i say it works for us but aint carved in stone.
And its only my opinion....


----------



## woody198900 (Sep 30, 2007)

this does apply to all animals, yes. but in my case, the only exotic im planning on is a new world monkey troop. hence why 'monkey' is in the heading. 

tough tough tough hobby to get into as has been proved with each time I try it! and ask. i think ive been asking around for 2 years!!! and each time im shot down! BUT each time i give it another go, i learn a bit more. and i look back till two years ago and think thank god i didnt get my hands on one, as i wouldnt have offered it the best home possible...


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Never wished to keep primates but always good to see such threads, more knowledge required always and a good thing........they are so different in their needs to other mammals, so important to thier well being to get right.

Good that there are caring and proper keepers/owners on this site.


Just my ha`penneth worth!:2thumb:

Dave.


----------



## Ferret Guy (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi, in no way am i going to go buy one any time in the next decade, but here goes.
You say to give it the run of the house. What do you do when someone (family etc) comes in the front door? wouldnt the monkey try and escape?
Secondly, What would you do about the waste? do you toilet train or use nappies, which personally i think is demoralising for the monkey? Seriously though i think that is cruel the way people put diapers on them. Would you like to s**t yourself everytime you need a crap?
Thirdly, how would you apply UV light ifit has the run of the house?
Also could you elaborate on the diet? what types of seed, fruit etc.
Penultimately, WOuld you put it on a lead and take it outside?
Finally, Where do you but them? I done a few google searches and came across nothing apart from unprepared idiots wanting rid of them as either the kid is bored with it or it bit the baby. not that i have a problem with picking up a monkey with some problems, as by the time i ever think of acquiring one i should be able to handle and fix any problems, but i would prefer a young monkey so i could watch it grow etc, etc. Also about prices, marmosets i have seen for £1,500 but how much would a spider monkey or capuchin set me back?
Your time is greatly appreciated.
Yours sincerely,
Josh


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Ferret Guy said:


> Hi, in no way am i going to go* buy one any time in the next decade*, but here goes.
> You say to give *it* the run of the house. What do you do when someone (family etc) comes in the front door? wouldnt *the monkey* try and escape?
> Secondly, What would you do about the waste? do you toilet train or use nappies, which personally i think is demoralising for *the monkey*? Seriously though i think that is cruel the way people put diapers on them. Would you like to s**t yourself everytime you need a crap?
> Thirdly, how would you apply UV light *ifit* has the run of the house?
> ...


 
As said during this whole thread they should never be kept alone!


----------



## Ferret Guy (Aug 1, 2011)

Shell195 said:


> As said during this whole thread one should never be kept alone!


I would never keep one alone i was simply just referring to one animal. Try not to be so critical please...:2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Ferret Guy said:


> I would never keep one alone i was simply just referring to one animal. Try not to be so critical please...:2thumb:


We get critical because we get sick of seeing people on a weekly basis asking about buying a monkey! Many of these people have little idea of what these specialised animal's requirements are, they have just seen some American TV programme & thought it would be cool to have a tame monkey around the house.

As to your question regarding Spider Monkeys & Capuchins, you'd pay anywhere upwards of £5000 for one individual animal. Plus, boththese species are listed on the Dangerous Wild Animals list, & therefore require a Dangerous Wild Animals License.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

One thing that strikes me in the original post is how you say it should be treated as monkey and not kept in a cage, and have run of the house and a bed 'like you do'. 
In my opinion that is not keeping it how a monkey should be kept, a cage (a large one) with branches, ropes and other monkeys in is far more stimulating than a house and a person. Anyway confining it to a house is just like keeping it in a cage, and the question that Ferret guy asked about if people enter the house and it toileting eveywhere were perfectly valid, it would be irresponsible to allow one to escape through an open door, but I guess you could just shut it in a room.


----------



## Ferret Guy (Aug 1, 2011)

Zoo-Man said:


> We get critical because we get sick of seeing people on a weekly basis asking about buying a monkey! Many of these people have little idea of what these specialised animal's requirements are, they have just seen some American TV programme & thought it would be cool to have a tame monkey around the house.
> 
> As to your question regarding Spider Monkeys & Capuchins, you'd pay anywhere upwards of £5000 for one individual animal. Plus, boththese species are listed on the Dangerous Wild Animals list, & therefore require a Dangerous Wild Animals License.


Yeah, I know why you are critical, afterall I do it myself sometimes, I just don't like being put down for something which I didnt mean nor intend to do. Anyway sometimes I get worked up over stupid things and I in no way intended to insult anyone by my previous comment.

Thanks for that info! Geez that's damn expensive! I'd love to have monkeyS but I don't think i'd be up for it. Just for the record if I was ever to get monkeys I would have a minimum of 3. Just like ferrets. One dies they still have a friend, best ever technique to avoid loneliness!! Purely out of curiosity, are monkey breeders easy to come by in Britain.
ATB, Josh


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Ferret Guy said:


> Yeah, I know why you are critical, afterall I do it myself sometimes, I just don't like being put down for something which I didnt mean nor intend to do. Anyway sometimes I get worked up over stupid things and I in no way intended to insult anyone by my previous comment.
> 
> Thanks for that info! Geez that's damn expensive! I'd love to have monkeyS but I don't think i'd be up for it. Just for the record if I was ever to get monkeys I would have a minimum of 3. Just like ferrets. One dies they still have a friend, best ever technique to avoid loneliness!! Purely out of curiosity, are monkey breeders easy to come by in Britain.
> ATB, Josh


You certainly won't find primate keepers putting up signs outside their houses advertising the fact. They tend to keep themselves to themselves. Infact, these TV programmes about 'Britains wiedest pets', or whatever, the monkey keepers on them will generally not be the ones who I'd go to for help & info. I also wouldn't buy from a pet shop. You normally have to show great knowledge, dedication & passion to the most responsible keepers before we'd give help you out.


----------



## Ferret Guy (Aug 1, 2011)

Zoo-Man said:


> You certainly won't find primate keepers putting up signs outside their houses advertising the fact. They tend to keep themselves to themselves. Infact, these TV programmes about 'Britains wiedest pets', or whatever, the monkey keepers on them will generally not be the ones who I'd go to for help & info. I also wouldn't buy from a pet shop. You normally have to show great knowledge, dedication & passion to the most responsible keepers before we'd give help you out.


Good to know. I certainly wouldn't go to petshops though. Glad to hear that breeders don't open their doors to anyone. If their anything like me they will won't to keep everything. I once refused to give someone my black moor because I didn't like the look of the guy!! I see from your signature that you have common marmosets. Would you classify it as a handalable animal? And if could you possibly give a rough idea of how much money per month per animal you spend on food?
You've been a great help,
Josh
P.s sorry if I am pestering you but I really like to get first hand opinions other than ill-informed care sheets


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Ferret Guy said:


> Good to know. I certainly wouldn't go to petshops though. Glad to hear that breeders don't open their doors to anyone. If their anything like me they will won't to keep everything. I once refused to give someone my black moor because I didn't like the look of the guy!! I see from your signature that you have common marmosets. Would you classify it as a handalable animal? And if could you possibly give a rough idea of how much money per month per animal you spend on food?
> You've been a great help,
> Josh
> P.s sorry if I am pestering you but I really like to get first hand opinions other than ill-informed care sheets


Unfortunately I no longer have my Common Marmosets, as I lost them ina house fire a few months ago, something that still hurts. But maybe one day I'll have them again.

My pair weren't handleable, though they would take food from my hand through the aviary wire. If I entered the aviary, the male would take food from my hand, but the female wouldn't as she would retreat to the nest box. 

They weren't cheap animals to look after, what with food costs, electricity, supplements, etc, but well worth it. The food itself is pricey, as it comes in bulk (marmoset pellets, gum, jelly, cake, etc).


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

The statement about getting three so as if anything happens there would be company there...

Could you elabarate on this as im a bit confused with this comment...

Keeping primates is an expencive hobby.
More than 2/3 of my wages go toward keeping...

Through our own choice...

Would urge that you get more information before trying to get your animals.

Keepers are secrative and tend to keep themselves to themselves..

But you do get keepers that breed to sell..

Getting what you want wouldnt be the problem..

Giving the animals what they need to be fit and healthy would be..

There needs to be more done to protect the animals from falling into the wrong hands. 

Thats the ones youl find will talk...

They want to sell and you want to buy..


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I have never wanted to keep primates of any kind but do care about their welfare and hate to see them so easily available, its no wonder they end up with bad keepers. To me it seems that people who want them as a "pet" take experianced keepers opinions as a personal insult to themselves and the ones that want them as they they do have a genuine interest in the species dont take offence!


----------



## ilovewhitebeardeddragons (Aug 8, 2008)

we all have to learn somewhere, instead of so many saying here we go again wheres the support and advice????,skunks are wild, bearded dragons should be wild, meerkats should be wild,snakes etc should be wild hence the term " EXOTIC", theres nothing about the uk thats exotic eg the weather to start with!!!....i see so many asking advice on meerkats,beardies,snakes,hedgehogs,sugar gliders,snails,snakes etc, those are exotic and was also once wild so please spare this a thought when typing " here we go again". ok so i have over 150,000 in my bank account, approx 10 acres of land along with my own working farm livery yet i do not have the space???, most zoo's don't even have 10 acres of land and live on site with the animals so i don't understand this at all????.:lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

ilovewhitebeardeddragons said:


> we all have to learn somewhere, instead of so many saying here we go again wheres the support and advice????,skunks are wild, bearded dragons should be wild, meerkats should be wild,snakes etc should be wild hence the term " EXOTIC", theres nothing about the uk thats exotic eg the weather to start with!!!....i see so many asking advice on meerkats,beardies,snakes,hedgehogs,sugar gliders,snails,snakes etc, those are exotic and was also once wild so please spare this a thought when typing " here we go again". ok so i have over 150,000 in my bank account, approx 10 acres of land along with my own working farm livery yet i do not have the space???, most zoo's don't even have 10 acres of land and live on site with the animals so i don't understand this at all????.:lol2:


*sigh* The objections were *not *about space, or how wild or 'exotic' the animals are. The point was that *monkeys are highly-intelligent social animals*; they cannot be kept solitary and sane at the same time. How have you missed this?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

ilovewhitebeardeddragons said:


> we all have to learn somewhere, instead of so many saying here we go again wheres the support and advice????,skunks are wild, bearded dragons should be wild, meerkats should be wild,snakes etc should be wild hence the term " EXOTIC", theres nothing about the uk thats exotic eg the weather to start with!!!....i see so many asking advice on meerkats,beardies,snakes,hedgehogs,sugar gliders,snails,snakes etc, those are exotic and was also once wild so please spare this a thought when typing " here we go again". ok so i have over 150,000 in my bank account, approx 10 acres of land along with my own working farm livery yet i do not have the space???, most zoo's don't even have 10 acres of land and live on site with the animals so i don't understand this at all????.:lol2:


 
Never mind the monkey, when can I move in:lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Never mind the monkey, when can I move in:lol2:


 
Hmmm on the other thread the op says they have £750,000 in the bank:whistling2:


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Maybe it was a really expensive monkey, and it was 750, 000, is now 150, 000

wowza, really expensive monkey.


----------

